#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται FESPA 10 Ver 5.6.10.14 Eurocodes - ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ

## beteranos

Πωλείται FESPA 10 Ver 5.6.10.14 Eurocodes

Fespa σκυρόδεμα, Fespa μεταλλικά, Μεταλλικές συνδέσεις version 1.10.0.78 , pushover analysis , αναπτύγματα οπλισμών δοκών , CAD organizer κ.τ.λ.

Πωλείται λόγω μετανάστευσης στο εξωτερικό 

Τιμή: *1.900 €*

e-mail : ergokaidomisi@gmail.com

*- ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ -*

----------

